# [solved] Qmail Vpopmail Courier trouble

## angstycoder

Hi Folks.

Read the guide, and got it working once before.

My HDD failed one day later (gurr,) and I had to start over.

This time, I'm not so luck.

I've removed and re-emerged all the packages, and still have no luck access email from an outside client.

Mutt can check things fine.

Here's the part from the logs that baffles me (replaced my domain with x):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May 30 10:49:22 [vpopmail] vchkpw-pop3: (PLAIN) login success postmaster@x:
> 
> May 30 10:52:12 [pop3d-ssl] LOGIN FAILED, user=Postmaster@x, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.100]
> ...

 

What does it mean when vpopmail auths fine, but pop3d-ssl fails?

I've restarted the service to no avail.

Any help is greatly appreciated, and I will happily post any info you need.

----------

## expat_iain

No idea about the vpopmail, but pop3d-ssl is the courier side of things. Check your /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc file for how you are authenticating. You can also telnet to port 110 and issue USER and PASS commands directly to the daemon.

Regs.

Iain.

----------

## angstycoder

printf "postmaster@wh0rd.org\0postpass\0blah\0" | vchkpw `which id` 3<&0

(with the correct info for me,) was what posted that line for vpopmail as it turns out.

Here comes the config [/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc]

Should the Telnet be a different port than 110 since I'm only using the SSL side of things?

-------------

##VERSION: $Id: authdaemonrc.in,v 1.10 2004/11/10 00:42:04 mrsam Exp $

#

# Copyright 2000-2004 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for

# distribution information.

#

# authdaemonrc created from authdaemonrc.dist by sysconftool

#

# Do not alter lines that begin with ##, they are used when upgrading

# this configuration.

#

# This file configures authdaemond, the resident authentication daemon.

#

# Comments in this file are ignored.  Although this file is intended to

# be sourced as a shell script, authdaemond parses it manually, so

# the acceptable syntax is a bit limited.  Multiline variable contents,

# with the \ continuation character, are not allowed.  Everything must

# fit on one line.  Do not use any additional whitespace for indentation,

# or anything else.

##NAME: authmodulelist:2

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authuserdb authpam authshadow authldap authcustom authvchkpw

#authmodulelist="authmysql authpgsql authldap authpam authuserdb authshadow authcustom authvchkpw"

authmodulelist="authvchkpw"

##NAME: authmodulelistorig:2

#

# This setting is used by Courier's webadmin module, and should be left

# alone

authmodulelistorig="authuserdb authpam authshadow authldap authcustom authvchkpw"

##NAME: daemons:0

#

# The number of daemon processes that are started.  authdaemon is typically

# installed where authentication modules are relatively expensive: such

# as authldap, or authmysql, so it's better to have a number of them running.

# PLEASE NOTE:  Some platforms may experience a problem if there's more than

# one daemon.  Specifically, SystemV derived platforms that use TLI with

# socket emulation.  I'm suspicious of TLI's ability to handle multiple

# processes accepting connections on the same filesystem domain socket.

#

# You may need to increase daemons if as your system load increases.  Symptoms

# include sporadic authentication failures.  If you start getting

# authentication failures, increase daemons.  However, the default of 5

# SHOULD be sufficient.  Bumping up daemon count is only a short-term

# solution.  The permanent solution is to add more resources: RAM, faster

# disks, faster CPUs...

daemons=5

##NAME: authdaemonvar:2

#

# authdaemonvar is here, but is not used directly by authdaemond.  It's

# used by various configuration and build scripts, so don't touch it!

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

##NAME: DEBUG_LOGIN:0

#

# Dump additional diagnostics to syslog

#

# DEBUG_LOGIN=0   - turn off debugging

# DEBUG_LOGIN=1   - turn on debugging

# DEBUG_LOGIN=2   - turn on debugging + log passwords too

#

# ** YES ** - DEBUG_LOGIN=2 places passwords into syslog.

#

# Note that most information is sent to syslog at level 'debug', so

# you may need to modify your /etc/syslog.conf to be able to see it.

DEBUG_LOGIN=0

##NAME: DEFAULTOPTIONS:0

#

# A comma-separated list of option=value pairs. Each option is applied

# to an account if the account does not have its own specific value for

# that option. So for example, you can set

#   DEFAULTOPTIONS="disablewebmail=1,disableimap=1"

# and then enable webmail and/or imap on individual accounts by setting

# disablewebmail=0 and/or disableimap=0 on the account.

DEFAULTOPTIONS=""

----------

## angstycoder

Restarted more services, leading to this:

May 30 12:15:35 [authdaemond] stopping authdaemond children

May 30 12:15:36 [authdaemond] modules="authvchkpw", daemons=5

May 30 12:15:36 [authdaemond] Installing libauthvchkpw

May 30 12:15:36 [authdaemond] libmysqlclient.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I have a libmysqlclient.so.14, but not a .12?

----------

## angstycoder

Re-emerged courier-authlib, which got rid of the sql errors, but login issue still persists.

Edit:  And re-edited the authdaemonrc

and restarted /etc/init.d/

courier-imapd-ssl

courier-pop3d-ssl

svscan

Do I need to re-re-re-re-emerge courier-imap now that I did that?

----------

## expat_iain

What use flags do you have set for these?

----------

## expat_iain

 *angstycoder wrote:*   

> Should the Telnet be a different port than 110 since I'm only using the SSL side of things?

 

Start POP3 (non SSL) for the purposes of interactive testing. You can also enable to the DEBUG option  to '2' which should send logging results to /var/log/mail.log for you to watch.

----------

## angstycoder

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.11-g                                                                              entoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shu                                                                              tdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/lib/                                                                              X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/q                                                                              mail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ ftp://cs.ubi                                                                              shops.ca/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/g                                                                              entoo http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purd                                                                              ue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.                                                                              edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.                                                                              seren.com/gentoo http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/                                                                              gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors                                                                              /distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair                                                                              .com/ http://gentoo.ccccom.com ftp://gentoo.ccccom.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tds                                                                              .net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp:/                                                                              /gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://mirror.tucdemonic.org/gen                                                                              too/ http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.                                                                              rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.agsn.ca/ http://                                                                              open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llar                                                                              ian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/ ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/ http://m                                                                              irror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.elitei                                                                              tminds.com http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://linux.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http:                                                                              //lug.mtu.edu/gentoo http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi adabas adns afs aim alsa apache2 apm a                                                                              rts audiofile avi bas-completion bcmath berkdb bidi birdstep bitmap-fonts bonobo                                                                               bzip2 bzlib calendar canna cdb cdparanoia cdr cjk cli clut crypt cscope ctype c                                                                              ups curl curlwrappers db2 dba dbase dbm dbmaker dbx dedicated dga dio divx4linux                                                                               doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss empress empress-bcs encode esd esob                                                                               ethereal evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbfcon fdftk ffmpeg fileprow firebi                                                                              rd flac flash flatfile foomaticdb fortran freetds freewnn frontbase ftp gb gcj g                                                                              d gdbm geoip ggi gif ginac glut gmp gnome gnustep gnutils gphoto2 gpm gstreamer                                                                               gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl icc icc-pgo iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib                                                                               informix inifile innodb interbase ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jike                                                                              s jpeg jpg junit kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas kerberos krb4 ladcca lcms ldap li                                                                              bcaca libg++ libgda libwww mad maildir mailwrapper matroska matrox mbox mcal mcv                                                                              e memlimit mhash migemo mikmod milter mime ming mmap mmx mng mnogosearch mono mo                                                                              tif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpi msession msn msql mssql mysql mysqli nas ncurses neXt n                                                                              etboot netcdf nis nls nocd nptl oci8 odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis openal ope                                                                              ngl oracle oracle7 oscar oss ovrimos pam pcre pda pdflib perl pfpro php pie png                                                                               pnp polutils portaudio posix postgres ppds pppd prelude profile python qdbm qt q                                                                              uicktime readline recode reflection ruby samba sapdb sasl scanner sdl session sh                                                                              aredmem sharedtxt shorten simplexml skey slang slp smartcard sndfile snmp soap s                                                                              ockets socks5 solid sox speex spell spl sqlite sse ssl svg svga sybase sybase-ct                                                                               sysfs sysvipc tatex tcltk tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype true                                                                              type-fonts trusted type1-fonts uclib udev unicode urges usb v4l vcd vhosts video                                                                              s vorbis wddx wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xm                                                                              lrpc xmms xorg xpm xprint xv xvid yahoo yaz zeo zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux e                                                                              libc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE                                                                              _RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## angstycoder

I think part of my problem is when I re-emerge them, it doesn't emerge the dependancies, and I don't know where to find them.

I'm pretty sure this is why authdaemon was looking for an older version of sql, and was resolved on re-emerge.

----------

## angstycoder

I cannot telnet in.  Thanks for the suggestion.

I just noticed ucspi-tcp package needed upgraded, and remembered it being briefly mentioned in the how-to.

Re-emerged that.  I read that it manages TCP/IP connections to the server.  AHA!  That might be a part of it.

emerge ucspi-tcp

Stopped /etc/init.d/svscan

emerge virtual/qmail mail-mta/qmail

nano /var/qmail/control/servercert.cnf  (still correct)

rm /var/qmail/control/servercert.pem

ebuild /var/db/pkg/mail-mta/qmail-1.03-r*/qmail-1.03-r*.ebuild config

cat /var/qmail/alias/.*  (all outputs OK for existing aliases)

/etc/init.d/svscan start

Checking Qmail Configuration

cat me

cat defaultdomain

cat plusdomain

cat locals

cat rcpthosts

---

all come back with my domain.

Testing Qmail

su angstycoder

qmail-inject angstycoder << EOF

foo

EOF

mutt

I have my message

exit 

VPopMail

No change; everything here works.

SQL side of things works fine.

I can log into SQL (mysql -u vpopmailaccount -p) and work fine.

My domain exists in vadddomain

printf "postmaster@angstycoder.homelinux.org\0mypass\0blah\0" | vchkpw `which id` 3<&0

printf "angstycoder@angstycoder.homelinux.org\0mypass\0blah\0" | vchkpw `which id` 3<&0

both return the proper output.

Courier-Imap

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart

Bingo! It works!

Thanks to all for your help, and especially the idea to telnet.  This really pointed me in the right direction.

----------

## nihraguk

Thanks, this thread really helped me resolve my courier-authlib issues as well. I kept getting this message in my logfiles:

```
[authdaemond] libauthvchkpw.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Re-emerging/Upgrading courier-authlib (who would have thought it even existed as a separate package in the first place?) solved the problem for me.

----------

